# Going for a drive



## Golfish (Oct 14, 2007)

My Husband and son taking a break after a drive.


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

I want two!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice cruiser. I've had my eye on those since I first saw one. Pretty slick.

C'mon, you know you posted this so you could show off your phatty ride. :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

The FJ is a wanna be humvee. The Honda Element and the FJ look like they're built from spare parts ...one factory to another...don't worry about the paint...just slap it together and 'sell' it !!!.. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > The FJ is a wanna be humvee. The Honda Element and the FJ look like they're built from spare parts ...one factory to another...don't worry about the paint...just slap it together and 'sell' it !!!.. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> ...


I know... 

It is a nice picture though.. 

Now, let's start on Suburu's... :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Dang .45, you are finally starting to make some sense. _(O)_ :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > Now, let's start on Suburu's... :mrgreen:


What's that funny face fer??

Oooohhhhhhhhhh...........does Fishy drive a Suburu??

I may be in some trouble here......... :shock: -)O(- _(O)_ :shock:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh cheer up Fishy Poo !!!!

It could be worse, you could be driving ( or pushing ) a Ford.... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

.45 said:


> Oh cheer up Fishy Poo !!!!
> 
> It could be worse, you could be driving ( or pushing ) a Ford.... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Keep it up Chuckles. What was that saying? Oh yea, "Bowties are queer"! :mrgreen:


----------



## Golfish (Oct 14, 2007)

Holy Crap! I step out for a short while, and look what happened.
I've been taking care of business, so I haven't been able to make the regular visits.
Well, the FJ is Toyota's answer to the Hummer, but since I've had a Land Cruiser in the past, that is what got my attention.
I enjoy it very much, in fact when the family went to Starvation, we took a little detour on a path that looked like it could be some fun to check out the new 4X4.
So off we went, and came up to a hill that was pretty steep.
lots of gravel, and I told my hubby that I don't think we can make it in two wheel drive.
So what does he do, he goes up it anyway. -)O(- 
The wheels spun once, and then he put it in four wheel drive, (see, told ya)
after that we went up the hill about 100ft. then came to the top.
Then I noticed that the road got smaller, omg we are not on a truck path, we are on an ATV path for four wheelers  . (Hey we have a four wheeler don't we, he says :wink: )
It was short, :x lucky for him. 
The hubby didn't want to get it at first, said it's ugly.
So when he dragged me to the car lot, I said, if we are going to look at anything, the FJ Cruiser is what I want to look at, after all, I had looked into them on the net. and liked what I seen so far.
They didn't have the one I wanted, but now that I've had it for almost a year, it's done just fine.
I really love the stereo in it. The Hubby makes me deaf when he drives. :roll: 
I found out that the ladies love it more for it's sporty look, and the guys like the Hummer for it's bulk, just from talking to people. (NOT ALL).
I'm like that old Toyota commercial where the people jump in the air and kick their heels together and say, I'm lovin it, cause I am.
Maybe you'll bump into me one day fishing, (I didn't say crash).
Later.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Golfish...so hubby says they're ugly and yet still buy's one?

Just giving you a hard time, ya know, :mrgreen: 

My wife 'really' likes them, and because I like my wife, she may just get one someday...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Golfish said:


> Then I noticed that the road got smaller, omg we are not on a truck path, we are on an ATV path for four wheelers  . (Hey we have a four wheeler don't we, he says :wink: )


I had that same thought last fall in my little Nissan.... didn't work out nearly as well for me. :shock: Nice vehicle I guess.... some of the things these days are just a little "too pretty" for me.... Oh well, guess thats what we get for trying to be futuristic with our vehicles these days.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I still want a hover board. :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

LOAH said:


> I still want a hover board. :lol:


Hover board's are kinda out dated LOAH...the newest style 'now' is an *airboard.*

I want one of these... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

They look like they could use some help.

(I still want a hover board)


----------



## Golfish (Oct 14, 2007)

.45 said:


> Golfish...so hubby says they're ugly and yet still buy's one?
> 
> Just giving you a hard time, ya know, :mrgreen:
> 
> My wife 'really' likes them, and because I like my wife, she may just get one someday...


 :lol: He kinda bought it for me, but now I don't get to drive it as much.  
The Toy Hog! :x Uses every excuse in the book, I need it, it's gonna snow tommorow, I need it to take my Army gear for Guard, like it wont fit in the car. :rollOh brother) 
I will say one thing that I don't care for, is that it has a blind spot on the drivers side, but I am used to using my mirrors a lot from driving UPS Trucks for my old job.

FishGlyph, I wont be to hard to spot, It's the Yellow SUV, :lol: :wink:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hoverboard would be fun, I definitely wouldn't mind a subaru though. I would love to have the all wheel drive


----------

